# Guide



## may1501 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for a guide for a all day trip really want to load the boat with some eatable fish.any suggestions would be appreciated.doesnt matter if inshore or offshore


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 16, 2017)

What part of the coast are you looking to leave from


----------



## may1501 (Feb 16, 2017)

Around Darien ga or somewhere close by


----------



## perryrip (Feb 20, 2017)

*Call Jamie*

Call Jamie AKA GAFshr on this site. He'll put you on fish.


----------



## gafshr (Feb 20, 2017)

Jamie is catch and release.  But thanks Perryrip.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Feb 21, 2017)

call captain zack , out of savannah, he will put you on them.  look up guess hoo charters


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Feb 22, 2017)

Call Stewarts Tybee island bait and tackle. Sheepshead and seabass are plentiful and elicious


----------

